# How do I clean my small outboard engine?



## bobcat_fisherman (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried posting this yesterday but for some reason it didn't work.

I have a 1976 Evinrude 9.9 hp motor that I have been working on the past week or two trying to get it cleaned up and running again. I just replaced the gear that connects to the tiller handle along with the choke knob this past weekend and tried cleaning it up a little. There is a ton of greasy oily dirt build up inside the cowling and on the engine itself. 

What's the best way to clean it up? 

What needs to be greased if anything?

Here are some pictures. Note: The rope starter and air intake were removed in some of the pictures.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 22, 2012)

well cleaning the inside is a pain unless you remove the powerhead which I wouldn't do just to clean it. I would advise covering your carburetor or put a clean rag in the throat of it before cleaning so you don't get dirt and gunk inside it. It is a tedious process to clean up the inside. I have used screw drivers wrapped in a rag to get the tight spots but be careful not to rip of wires and what not. And anything with a zert grease it. The cam actuator that slides when shifting could use some grease also so the shift is smooth and has less friction. There should be several zerts to grease on the mid section also. Also check the throttle linkages and cables. I took my handle assembly off recently and greased the inside that which helped a lot with the twist throttle movement. Other than that is is a good couple hours of good old fashioned elbow grease cleaning you got there


----------



## Pappy (Feb 22, 2012)

Go find a product called "Spray 9". It is about the most powerful cleaner/degreaser I have ever seen. Makes the Purple Power and that stuff look like yesterdays dishwater in comparison. Dont leave it on good paint too long, it will leave a mark in it. On good paint just use a light brushing and then a quick rinse. Inside your pan I would just tilt the engne up so the carb throat is pointed down and soak it with the stuff. Another good cleaner is mineral spirits. Cant beat that on crusty grease and it's easy on paint.


----------



## bobcat_fisherman (Feb 23, 2012)

Johny25 said:


> well cleaning the inside is a pain unless you remove the powerhead which I wouldn't do just to clean it. I would advise covering your carburetor or put a clean rag in the throat of it before cleaning so you don't get dirt and gunk inside it. It is a tedious process to clean up the inside. I have used screw drivers wrapped in a rag to get the tight spots but be careful not to rip of wires and what not. And anything with a zert grease it. The cam actuator that slides when shifting could use some grease also so the shift is smooth and has less friction. There should be several zerts to grease on the mid section also. Also check the throttle linkages and cables. I took my handle assembly off recently and greased the inside that which helped a lot with the twist throttle movement. Other than that is is a good couple hours of good old fashioned elbow grease cleaning you got there



Hey Johny,

I did alot of scraping with a screwdriver and a rag also. I guess I haven't looked close enough yet, but I did not notice any grease fittings. Do you know which parts they would be on?

Do you have a small Evinrude too? I tried and tried and tried to get the tiller handle off the other day. The best I could do was get it loose enough to repair one of the gears. The nut that has to come off to remove the tiller handle is a pain to get to with any tools. The sides of the nut were slightly stripped so I didn't want to mess with it a bunch.


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 23, 2012)

Yeah I have a 87' 9.9 There are no grease fittings inside the engine cover that I know of. Sorry if I had ya looking in there. They are on the mid section area and transom bracket I believe. There should be 4-5 on the midsection and transom bracket total I believe. Only thing to grease inside if I remember correct is the choke lever and the cam actuator. And there should be a zert for the cowling latch too, underneath where the lever is.

Oh and what I meant was the handle grip itself. On mine you screw in the plastic piece the kill switch is attached to, then push in the 2 snap clips on the handle and slide it off. But be careful there are little metal bearing like pieces that will fall out and roll away. If the throttle twists fine then I wouldn't bother with it. If you decide to do it I can show you pics later of what I mean. Like you said, some pieces are hard to get off and are better left alone sometimes on older motors instead of breaking brittle plastic pieces.


----------



## shawnfish (Feb 23, 2012)

theres a sticky for repair manuals, one of the first few at the top of the page. if yours is in there or one thats close to your year it will show what to grease...


----------



## skysail (Feb 23, 2012)

Brake cleaner/engine decreaser and compressed air. Spray the stuff on it and blow it around with compressed air if you have a compressor.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Feb 23, 2012)

The 87 & 76 have different tillers.The 76 has points & a driver coil under the flywheel along with the coils on the outside.I have that year Evinrude.(1976)


----------



## Johny25 (Feb 23, 2012)

Correct crazyman, I forgot his was a 76' and it also looks like the gear style tiller also in which case you may want to throw some grease on the gears if you can get to them.


----------

